# My 90' Nissan Sunny Coupe



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Here are some Pictures of my Sunny Coupe 1.8 GTI





































CA18DE Engine with 125PS


----------



## tristatesentra (Jul 16, 2007)

nice whip love it thats the Us sentra glad to see it in JDM style


----------



## dropdread (Sep 4, 2007)

Dope whip. Slap a turbo on there and you'll be all set. Looks pretty clean too.


----------

